# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  دور المرأة في الإسلام

## amili

[SIZE=3]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على مولانا رسول الله وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين .


دور المرأة

عن أبِي جعفرٍ - ع - قال : جاءتِ امرأةٌ إِلى النّبِيِّ - ص - فقالت يا رسول اللّهِ ما حقّ الزّوجِ على المرأةِ فقال لها أن تطِيعه ولا تعصِيه ولا تصدّق مِن بيتِهِ إِلا بِإِذنِهِ و لا تصوم تطوّعاً إِلا بِإِذنِهِ ولا تمنعه نفسها وإِن كانت على ظهرِ قتبٍ ولا تخرج مِن بيتِها إِلا بِإِذنِهِ وإِن خرجت مِن بيتِها بِغيرِ إِذنِهِ لعنتها ملائِكة السّماءِ و ملائِكة الأرضِ و ملائِكة الغضبِ و ملائِكة الرّحمةِ حتّى ترجِع إِلى بيتِها فقالت يا رسول اللّهِ من أعظم النّاسِ حقّاً على الرّجلِ قال والِده فقالت يا رسول اللّهِ من أعظم النّاسِ حقّاً على المرأةِ قال زوجها قالت فما لِي عليهِ مِن الحقِّ مِثل ما له عليّ قال لا و لا مِن كلِّ مِائةٍ واحِدةٌ قال فقالت و الّذِي بعثك بِالحقِّ نبِيّاً لا يملِك رقبتِي رجلٌ أبداً 

وفي نفس المصدر والصفحة ورد عنه ايضا “ ع “أنّ قوماً أتوا رسول اللّهِ ص فقالوا يا رسول اللّهِ إِنّا رأينا أناساً يسجد بعضهم لِبعضٍ فقال رسول اللّهِ – ص - لو أمرت أحداً أن يسجد لأحدٍ لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لِزوجِها .

إن قضية المرأة تعتبر من المسائل الهامة والشائكة من جميع النواحي سيما في هذا العصر الذي أصبحت فيه في معظم المجتمعات الغربية والغير إسلامية وربما بعض المجتمعات الإسلامية الصورية سلعة ووسيلة وداعية للإنحراف الشيطاني من خلال تأديتها لبعض النشاطات الاجتماعية والوسائل الإعلامية وأداة للإعلانات الخاصة والعامة المرفقة بالادوار المنافية للديانات السماوية , واننا نعتقد بان سبب كل هذه البلاءات هو أمر أساسي واحد فقط ألا وهو الإنحراف عن هذا الخط وبعدها عن الدين الذي شرعه المولى للبشر من خلال الرسائل السماوية المباركة التي جعل خاتمتها رسالة نبينا محمد – ص - خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين , إن بعد وإنحراف الأخوات المسلمات هو بسبب بعدهم وعدم فهمهم لحقيقة الإسلام المحمدي الأصيل وعدم قراءتهم ومعرفتهم لتلك العظيمات عبر التاريخ من بنات ونساء الرسالة الإسلامية المحمدية الأصيلة , سيما عندما كان دورها الجهادي والرسالي أن تكون جنبا إلى جنب مع الرجل لتأخذ دورها الإجتماعي والسياسي والحياتي في كافة المجالات , إنه موضوع مثير فعلاً لكن سأحاول جاهداً أن أبين بعض المفاهيم لهذا الدور العظيم الذي لا بد منه .

إن المرأة الملتزمة تشكل درعا واقيا للمجتمع الإسلامي المحمدي الأصيل وقد كانت خديجة أم المؤمنين أول حاضنة للرسالة المحمدية عليها السلام هذه المرأة العظيمة أساساً لقيام الدولة الإسلامية حيث روي عن رسول الله – ص – أنه بني الإسلام على سيف علي ومال خديجة .

إن المرأة عندما تكون ملتزمة بواجباتها الدينية والإجتماعية لا بد من أن يكون لها دورا رئيسيا في أي بناء بل يجب أن تكون عنصرا أساسيا في أي عملية تغيير يجب أن يحدثها الإسلام في المجتمع عموماً .

إن العمل الذي تنهض به النساء الذي لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه والاستعاضة عنه بشيء آخر هو حمل الأجنّة، وولادتهم ، وهذا العمل لا يؤجرن عليه بالمال إنما جعله الله سبحانه وتعالى لهم ذخرا ليوم لا ينفع فيه مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم , ويتبين لنا هنا أن هذا الأجر ربما أعظم من أي شيء آخر , لكنه لن يكون مانعا لأن تقوم في واجباتها الشرعية والإجتماعية عندما تعي وتفهم حقيقة هذا الدين المبارك وتلتزم به لا أن تأخذ ما أرادت وأنسجم مع أهوائها الشخصية , وترفض ما لم ترغب وتحب وإلا فستجد نفسها غارقة وعاجزة عن تأدية واجباتها المنزلية ولا طاقة لها على القيام في النشاطات الإجتماعية العامة , عندما تصبح كغيرها من بني البشر لا تحمل في قناعاتها الإيمان المطلق بهذا الدين قولا وفعلاً , وبحال كانت هكذا وما أكثرهن فستجد نفسها منهمكة تائهة مرتبكة دائما في حياتها الشخصية والإجتماعية , في المنزل وحاجياته ومتطلباته , في علاقاتها التي تتراجع يوما بعد يوم , لكنها لن تفلح ولن تنجح ولن تستقر ولن تقدر على تأدية واجباتها الخاصة ولا العامة طالما سلكت مسلكا غير الذي رسمه المولى تبارك وتعالى لها وجاء على لسان رسول الله – ص - , فليكن الإيمان عندها مطلق وبذلك ستكون عنصرا فاعلاً وحيويا لبقاء المجتمع ووجوده وبذلك أعطاها الإسلام المحمدي الأصيل الحرية المقرونة بمعرفة حدود الله تعالى من حلاله وحرامه .
إن عمل المرأة في المنزل كان منذ القدم , كذلك في المجتمع فإنه لا يقل أهمية عن عملها في المنزل لأنه منزلها الكبير الذي لا استغناء لها عنه ولا بد منه , إن المرأة التي تعمل في أي مكان غير المنزل ويكون عملها لغواً يجب أن تتوقف عن العمل فورا لأن عملها هذا سيجعل من بيتها جحيما ولا يمكن ان يمزق شمل الأسرة من أجل أي عمل خارج المنزل , وإذا كان عمل المرأة هو سنة المجتمعات الاسلامية المحمدية الاصيلة وعلامة الصحة فيها ، فأولى في منطق العلاج أن نرد المجتمع إلى سننه الأولى حيث أمرنا الله ورسوله وأنبياؤه عليهم السلام ، لا أن يعم الفساد من خلال هذا العنصر الأساسي للمجتمع وهو المرأة ومن خلالها تساق الضعيفات منهن في مسالك الإنحرافات الشيطانية المختلفة .

قال تعالى في سورة النمل الآية 97 " من عمل صالحاً من ذكر أو انثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة " من خلال هذه الآية المباركة يظهر لنا أن الإسلام ضمن الحياة السعيدة والتقدم للمرأة والرجل معا إن هي التزمت خط الإيمان وعملت عملا صالحاً وسلكت طريق ذات الشوكة وهذا مما لا شك فيه في عصرنا الحالي .

وقال تعالى في سورة آل عمران الآية 195 " فاستجاب لهم ربهم إني لا أضيع عمل عامل منكم من ذكر أو أنثى بعضكم من بعض " , إذا فإن أي عمل تقوم به المرأة لله تعالى فلا ينكر لها جزاؤه وثوابه، فعمل المرأة محترم كعمل الرجل عند الله لأنهما من مصدر واحد وعلى مستوى واحد والمرأة شريكة الرجل في الجنة كما هي شريكته في دار الدنيا وهو قوله تعالى في سورة النساء الآية 124 " ومن يعمل من الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنّة " .

إن الأمور التي تفرق بين الرجل والمرأة لا تتحدد في الأشكال الخاصة ببعض الأعضاء ولا تتحدد في اختلاف تربيتها، وإنما تتحدد بسبب أعمق من ذلك لأن هذه الفوارق هي ذات طبيعة أساسية تنشأ من اختلاف نوعية الأنسجة في جسم كل من الرجل والمرأة ، فقد أثبت الطب الحديث بأن المرأة تحمل في كل جزء من جسدها تأثير المواد الكيمياوية ومفرزات الغدد التناسلية , ومن هنا يتبين أن المرأة في الواقع تختلف عن الرجل كل الاختلاف فكل خلية من جسمها تحمل طابعاً خاصاً هو الطابع الأنثوي ، وهكذا تكون أعضاؤها المختلفة، بل وأكثر من ذلك هو حال نظامها العصبي الذي من خلاله إما أن يكون الإنسان حكيماً في إتخاذه للمواقف الحساسة أو أن يكون نارا يحرق البلاد والعباد من خلال مواقفه المتأثرة مع نظامه العصبي وهذا أمر أساسي جعله الباري سبحانه وتعالى سببا كي يكون الرجال قوامون على النساء , وقد جهل المدعون أو تجاهلوه من أجل تحقيق أهداف شيطانية في أنفسهم هذه القضايا , إذا لا بد للمرأة من أن تلتزم في الأعمال التي يمكن أن لا تتأثر مع نظام تكوينها على أن تلتزم بكافة التعاليم الإسلامية التي شرعها لها الدين الحنيف وتبتعد عن تلك التي حذرها منها هذا الدين المبارك , لأن الله تبارك وتعالى أعلم بما يناسبها من عمل مختلف مقرون بالإلتزام بحدوده وهذا مما لا شك فيه عند العقلاء , إن قوانين وظائف الأعضاء محددة ومنضبطة كقوانين الفلك والرياضيات، ولا يمكن إحداث أي تغيير فيها بمجرّد أن الأمنيات البشريّة تريد هذا التغيير كما حصل في السنوات الأخيرة في بعض الدول الأوروبية التي تتدعي التقدم والحضارة , وعلينا أن نسلم بها كما هي دون أن نسعى إلى ما هو غير طبيعي , فعلى النساء أن يقمن بتنمية مواهبهن بناء على طبيعتهن الفطرية وأن يبتعدن عن تقليد الرجال تقليداً أعمى، فدورهن في تقدم الحضارة أعلى من دور الرجال، ولا يجوز لهن أن يتخلين عنه .

يتبع  %

----------

